# Netflix's New Peering Appliance Uses FreeBSD



## DutchDaemon (Jun 6, 2012)

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2012-June/068129.html



> *Open Connect Appliance Software*
> 
> Netflix delivers streaming content using a combination of intelligent
> clients, a central control system, and a network of Open Connect appliances.
> ...





> From an advocacy standpoint, Netflix represents 30% of all North American
> internet traffic during peak hours, and FreeBSD is becoming an integral part
> of that metric as we shift traffic off of the traditional CDNs.  We're expanding
> quickly, which means that FreeBSD is once again a core part of the internet
> ...


----------



## SirDice (Jun 7, 2012)

> As we find and fix stability and performance issues, we're
> aggressively pushing those changes into FreeBSD so that everyone can
> benefit from them, just as we benefit from the contributions of the rest of the
> FreeBSD ecosystem.


I'm sure there are bugs in my favorite OS. Lets hope they find some and submit fixes for them


----------



## olav (Jun 21, 2012)

That*'*s pretty cool! The company I work for now is in the same business as Netflix, though they only have Red Hat and Windows for their VOD streaming solution


----------

